# The Mummy...It's Alive!...Alive!



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

This is still a Wip I started yesterday...Still a long way to go but I thought I'd share a few WIPs...Yep...thats the left arm of an Original Aurora Mummy...








































I'm having a blast with this kit:thumbsup: Hope to post more pictures this weekend
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow mate!! That arm looks like it's designed to be there!! Any mods to get it to fit? I honestly thought the 2 kits would be different sizes- Moebius 1/8 and Aurora "1/8"......
Nice job on the bandages and eyes too! I love the look of the rolled one.
How are you finding the build?
He's looking great so far Denis!:thumbsup:
Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi Chris...I bedded the Original Aurora arm to the body using 5 minute epoxy...no mods required...and the bandages match perfectly :thumbsup:...dremilled out the eye(which I'm still working on) 
Chris this kit is a dream come true...I'll be working on it all weekend long:wave:
Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It's coming along beautifully Denis! I hope you enjoy your weekend mate.:wave:
I'm about to leave for 2 weeks of housesitting a modelling mates place. I've got 22 primed and paint ready kits already packed in the car ready for the trip. I'm gonna be busy too.....

Chris.


----------



## ERVysther (May 2, 2009)

Bravo! :thumbsup:

That is AWESOME! 

Slick move with the Aurora arm....WOW! :woohoo: I love what you did with the open eye as well, nice touch.

I'm flabbergasted sometimes at the level of talent & creativity on this board...again, great work, cannot wait to see the finished product!

Eric


----------



## cujo (Mar 26, 2001)

Wow, What a slick idea for the arm swap!
Truly inspirational.
Thank you for the progress reports, they make me want to open the 
box and build.:thumbsup:

cujo/chris.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Great idea about the arm! Looks good!


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...how cool and creepy!!! Great idea, can't wait to see how you paint up the
sarcofa...sargolfa...the coffin lid!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Be carefull how you awaken the wretched one, there are many spells and incantations to be performed. And remember it is I who will judge...your heart will also be weighed against the feather of maat .....

Anubis


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

BrianM said:


> ...how cool and creepy!!! Great idea, can't wait to see how you paint up the
> sarcofa...sargolfa...the coffin lid!


Guys,

I'm thinking about working something up to make painting the 'coffy a little easier. Any thing in particular you'd like to see?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm thinking about working something up to make painting the 'coffy a little easier. Any thing in particular you'd like to see?


Closeups!
-Jim


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Great work on the mummy, can't wait to see the finished build.

Simon :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Should be close to finished tomorrow...right now I'm placing jewels on the Sarcophagus...Man I love this kit:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

BrianM said:


> ...how cool and creepy!!! Great idea, can't wait to see how you paint up the
> sarcofa...sargolfa...the coffin lid!


SOMETHING LIKE THIS....
































I glued on 90 jewels(and now I'm blind)...base coat was Copper...Now ...
...Back to Boris...:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Great work, love the changes!

Wayne


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Wayne...This is one of the best kits I've worked on in a long time...
Still have the inside of the Sarcophagus to finish off and the Base...

































I glued on 90 jewels(and now I'm blind)...base coat was Copper...Now ...
...Back to Boris...:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Looks great. Love the arm. And the sarcophagus looks great with all the gold.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

McDee,

AWESOME work there on a GREAT kit! LOVE the idea of the arm swap!
It ties the old classic together with the new one...simply BRILLIANT!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

So far so good ...keep posting WIP pics please!
:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

GROOVY, Denis! I love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You're really powering on Denis!! It's looking great so far. The gems are a cool touch mate!

Chris.


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

you Bedazzled it!!!!!!!!!!


love it, I had the same idea planned for mines


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Excellent work Mcdee!
Rob


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Denis, did you add a little putty for a better fit around the base of the sarcophagus lid? I notice there's a bit of a gap there...


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Fracking awesome!!!

Very nice!!! *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Guys...:thumbsup: I really appreciate all your positive feedback 
James the only place I used a little putty was on the inside of the Sarcophagus to make the inner corners look more mortised...the Lid to Base has a 1/16" gap all around due to the riser built right into the lid and when married up looks consistant and therefore acceptible, when displayed on the base the two halves never meet anyway and that issue becomes moot.
The 'Jewels' are 3mm faceted acrylic gems that I picked up at Michaels...oh and do yourself a favor...don't mention to the sales clerk what your using them for...first off, a 55 year old guy standing in the jewelry section must have looked out of place to the sales staff...because they sent two nice ladies in to assist me, it gave me the impression that seldom, if ever, do they get old guys like me hovering around the 12 year old girl section...anyway , with a little assistance on locating the 'right size' jewels, one of the clerks asked what I was going to use them for...(Here's where I blew it)...I said they were for a Sarcophagus I was putting together....I got that...Yeah...Right...look from both of them...(exit creepy old guy with bag of jewels)...Oh BTW, Michaels was putting up their Halloween display yesterday also....Well back to the Mummy! :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

McDee,
Thanks for posting the pics!!

Dave


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

very nice and what a great idea mix n match em:thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I love what you did with the arm and the eyes--great idea! The jewels on the sarcophagus, and the paint job overall, are also very well done. Great job, overall, Denis. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

the jewels are an INSPIRED addition:thumbsup::thumbsup:

I love this hobby!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks guys...here are a few shots working on the eye...
































Thank God for magnifying glasses...made the eye from a 3mm blue jewel...sharpied in a black pupil, then made a new eyelid to help recess the eye into place...
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Yeah!! %^$#^#%#$# AWESOME!!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

*More or less Complete...*

With only a few minor tweaks to go...this is just about complete..
































































This kit has been an absolute blast!!!
Hope you guys have as much fun with yours...Now Bring on FRANKENSTEIN!!!
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here are a couple with that ol' familiar background that caught our attention all those years ago...
















Cheers guys...:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Very nice job on an excellent alteration from the original static pose of this kit.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

He came out great Denis!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
The mods you've made make your Mummy a standout! 

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Mike and Chris and of course Moebius:thumbsup: The Invisible Man was a Blast and now this Mummy kit is another Great one...I really can't wait for Frankenstein...Keep 'em Comin' ...Man it's a Great time to be a Modeler!
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

DEFINITELY groovy, Denis! Thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow! Outstanding work. Your kits just keep on getting better and better. Keep up the good work :thumbsup:

Simon


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

great work MacDee :thumbsup:!! love the modifications ! 
hb


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

OH YEAH!!!! Lots of good ideas to steal...er..um..I mean appropriate. I never even thought about using the acylic gems on the sarcophagus.
The Aurora Mummy arm is a stroke of genius. That one change really brings the whole model to life in my opinion. Just so happens I have some parts from an old Mummy kit laying around. 

Very cool build up, McDee! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work, thanks for all the WIP photos.


----------



## 987TOBIAS654 (Mar 5, 2008)

NICE JOB! It's a great kit to begin with, but then your Mods really make the kit come alive.:thumbsup:


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Mummy looks awesome !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nicely done, McDee - As others have said your mods really take this to the next level!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the nice reviews :thumbsup:
I blame the 12 year old living in my head for all the mods...ever since Aurora made the Customizing kits back in the 60's...I just can't leave well enough alone  I 've got another Moebius Mummy that I'm going to build up with no modifications and I'm going to paint it up as a black and white version...very somber and morbid...Man I love this kit!
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

McDee,
Awesome work you did on this already excellent kit! Great idea you had with the arm change, it definately adds a more lifelike quality to it, and the jewels were just a perfect touch. Excellent choice of colors as well, and an excellent paint job all around. Just awesome!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Thanks for posting the great pics too, they're very inspirational! 

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

There is a Karloff mummy from Geometric on sale at E-BAY,vinyl.I believe they made a lot of their figures in 1/8th scale.Perhaps a perfect substitute for this kit.I wonder in what action pose it is.


----------



## ERVysther (May 2, 2009)

Wow....just...wow!!! :freak:

FANTASTIC JOB!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> There is a Karloff mummy from Geometric on sale at E-BAY,vinyl.I believe they made a lot of their figures in 1/8th scale.Perhaps a perfect substitute for this kit.I wonder in what action pose it is.


He's in a somewhat shambling pose, sort of like he was "going for a little walk"...arms are down at his sides...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Kitzillastein58 said:


> McDee,
> Awesome work you did on this already excellent kit! Great idea you had with the arm change, it definately adds a more lifelike quality to it, and the jewels were just a perfect touch. Excellent choice of colors as well, and an excellent paint job all around. Just awesome!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks for posting the great pics too, they're very inspirational!
> ...


Thanks Kitz :thumbsup:...Ever since I saw the King Tut exhibit and was so impressed with the luster of Gold and how brilliant everything was I wanted to try and replicate that idea...and this kit lends itself to this elaboration...A Big 'Hats Off' to Moebius...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------

